# Mk2 Centre Armrest



## IC_HOTT

From thread viewtopic.php?f=19&t=273563

Started this thread only to focus on this armrest please


----------



## IC_HOTT

Thanks for the positive comments guys, and the review by Maxamus , glad you like the armrest.

Regarding a cost price to have them handmade, unfortunately it cant be a cheapo  as it will be my son in law preparing them in his own time etc for me, detailed item with multi coats of paint etc etc. The top leather armrest part as previously mentioned is £77 on its own from the dealer with a small discount for multi purchases so hardly a deal breaker.

Of course everyone can copy the idea and simply make their own or get one of the other bigger versions mentioned but if anyone would like one of these then taking into account the time and hand detail involved plus parts including the leather armrest as mentioned in your own colour code = see earlier posts, we are talking circa £130 plus postage or less £77 if you want to get your own leather rest and attach it yourself.

Please PM me any queries or for more info . . . .


----------



## IC_HOTT

...


----------



## MoreGooderTT

I wonder how this would work out for a LHD car. Obviously, the center console is the same. However, with the driver on the opposite side, would this arm rest be to far away for comfortable driving?


----------



## npuk

Keo.........................25D
maxamus007.............25D
wja96......................25D
boom.......................YUM
madmark...................
senwar..................... 
npuk.......................25D


----------



## Patrizio72

But it looks like a replica of the one on the handbrake... i would rather have a proper wider one in that space.


----------



## IC_HOTT

MoreGooderTT said:


> I wonder how this would work out for a LHD car. Obviously, the center console is the same. However, with the driver on the opposite side, would this arm rest be to far away for comfortable driving?


Agreed, I would have thought less necessary as a RHD because there is knowhere to rest the left arm in a RHD car thats why this armrest becomes so useful. 
Although its a good armrest for the passenger in a LHD and also is a good way to hide contents of the drinks holders where typically drivers keep coins etc so why not ?


----------



## IC_HOTT

Patrizio72 said:


> But it looks like a replica of the one on the handbrake... i would rather have a proper wider one in that space.


It isnt a replica of the handbrake pad - it is an identical pad :? Not trying to pretend to be anything else !!!!

Please refer to the other thread for the wider lower armrest that this one is not trying to be the same as - enjoy ! :roll:


----------



## ajayp

I can see a lot of time and effort has gone into the development of this product.
Wish they had it right from the factory!


----------



## Patrizio72

ajayp said:


> I can see a lot of time and effort has gone into the development of this product.
> Hat off to you and your son in law.
> 
> IMHO it just doesnt look right and abit of an eyesore - sorry again just my opinion.
> 
> I would definately pay the stupid price and get one from tt-armrest.com
> I did the same when I had my MK1 an it was still expensive at £250.00 odd but it looked 100% right.
> 
> Sold it separately when I sold my car to recoup some money back.


for £250 id rather rest my hand on my wifes lap


----------



## jezzerboo

Count me in for one in XBP please.


----------



## Patrizio72

ajayp said:


> I can see a lot of time and effort has gone into the development of this product.
> Wish they had it right from the factory!


+1


----------



## IC_HOTT

Thanks guys,


----------



## MoreGooderTT

grasmere said:


> MoreGooderTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how this would work out for a LHD car. Obviously, the center console is the same. However, with the driver on the opposite side, would this arm rest be to far away for comfortable driving?
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, I would have thought less necessary as a RHD because there is knowhere to rest the left arm in a RHD car thats why this armrest becomes so useful.
> Although its a good armrest for the passenger in a LHD and also is a good way to hide contents of the drinks holders where typically drivers keep coins etc so why not ?
Click to expand...

Well, sitting in my car today, I tried to imagine where my elbow would be if resting on the center armrest as proposed. As far as I can tell, the distance from the center of the driver's seat to the center arm rest would be nearly identical to that of the door armrest. So... it's a go for me!


----------



## MoreGooderTT

25D for me
********************
Strike that.....

I'm now considering the one from TT-armrest.com. I'll try to make a final decision very soon.

Thanks.


----------



## Boom

grasmere said:


> Current Orders as below, I'm on them asap and will PM you later accordingly


Ian

Have you pm'ed me? if so not sure I can get them (my bad for not being a member...). I can put up a temp email address if that works for you to contact me (if that is allowed on the forums) and then move on once we are in contact to my proper one. Is that okay? Don't want to get spammed!


----------



## IC_HOTT

Boom said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Current Orders as below, I'm on them asap and will PM you later accordingly
> 
> 
> 
> Ian, Have you pm'ed me? if so not sure I can get them (my bad for not being a member...). I can put up a temp email address if that works for you to contact me (if that is allowed on the forums) and then move on once we are in contact to my proper one. Is that okay? Don't want to get spammed!
Click to expand...

Hi Rich , received your PM and emailed a reply :wink:


----------



## Boom

grasmere said:


> Boom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Current Orders as below, I'm on them asap and will PM you later accordingly
> 
> 
> 
> Ian, Have you pm'ed me? if so not sure I can get them (my bad for not being a member...). I can put up a temp email address if that works for you to contact me (if that is allowed on the forums) and then move on once we are in contact to my proper one. Is that okay? Don't want to get spammed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Rich , received your PM and emailed a reply :wink:
Click to expand...

Cheers Ian...

but I messed up! Check your PM again, or swap the "m" and the "e" around in my email address and try again. Fingers not working properly today!


----------



## IC_HOTT

Boom said:


> Cheers Ian...
> but I messed up! Check your PM again, or swap the "m" and the "e" around in my email address and try again. Fingers not working properly today!


 :wink: no probs Rich, done


----------



## IC_HOTT

...


----------



## IC_HOTT

jezzerboo said:


> Count me in for one in XBP please.


Hi jezzerboo, can you PM me an email address please, thanks.
You can send PM's but cant receive my PM's yet


----------



## jezzerboo

Hi

It appears i cant even send pm's as yet!

You could look here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/6304490135

Look at the used options and mine should be pretty obvious. Then use their system to get in touch?


----------



## Boom

jezzerboo said:


> Hi
> 
> It appears i cant even send pm's as yet!
> 
> You could look here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/6304490135
> 
> Look at the used options and mine should be pretty obvious. Then use their system to get in touch?


Jezzerboo

re: PM's. I thought this too as any sent pm seems to sit in the outbox folder (rather than sent). However it looks like these do get to Ian as we are now in contact. I just sent him my email address - give it a whirl. Might be easier for him.


----------



## jezzerboo

Thanks for the advice. I have had another try but it says i am not authorised so wont allow me to compose a message let alone send one.


----------



## Boom

jezzerboo said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have had another try but it says i am not authorised so wont allow me to compose a message let alone send one.


Ah! Perhaps its a number of posts thing. I could compose but it didn't appear to send. Weirdness! Anyway this slightly off topic!


----------



## Baldino

I would buy one of these but as I'm a noober I can't send any pms yet :x



grasmere said:


>


----------



## maxamus007

*In all seriousness guys, you dont want to miss out on this!*
This really is a great product and for the price you'd be stupid not to take it up whilst the opportunity is here.

Every body knows how anal i am about the look of my car and i honestly think this deffo adds to the TT's interior!!
Grasmere does not have to make these for us but the fact that he is shows that he cares about the TTOC members and i for one would deffo give him a **high five***!


----------



## IC_HOTT

jezzerboo said:


> Hi It appears i cant even send pm's as yet! You could look here:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/6304490135
> Look at the used options and mine should be pretty obvious. Then use their system to get in touch?


Good idea, done jezzerboo


----------



## IC_HOTT

Baldino said:


> I would buy one of these but as I'm a noober I can't send any pms yet :x


PM sent - tell me if you can read it Baldino ?


----------



## Keo

Hi Grasmere,

I haven't received a PM as yet and I'm currently unable to send any due to being new to the site.....can you please send to the following email account:
[email protected]

Cheers
Keo


----------



## IC_HOTT

Keo said:


> Hi Grasmere, I haven't received a PM as yet and I'm currently unable to send any due to being new to the site.....can you please send to the following email account:
> [email protected] Cheers, Keo


Will do Keo, thanks.

Apologies to all for slight delay, just checking a dimension as the base was in the way of an AUX socket on a couple of cars and will have to shorten base slightly.


----------



## Baldino

grasmere said:


> Baldino said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy one of these but as I'm a noober I can't send any pms yet :x
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent - tell me if you can read it Baldino ?
Click to expand...

Yeah I got it and have sent you an email, not heard back. Did you receive it?


----------



## IC_HOTT

Baldino said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baldino said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy one of these but as I'm a noober I can't send any pms yet :x
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent - tell me if you can read it Baldino ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I got it and have sent you an email, not heard back. Did you receive it?
Click to expand...

No mate - sent another pm , can you try email again ta :wink:


----------



## Baldino

grasmere said:


> No mate - sent another pm , can you try email again ta :wink:


Replied, let me know if you haven't received it.


----------



## IC_HOTT

Baldino said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> 
> No mate - sent another pm , can you try email again ta :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Replied, let me know if you haven't received it.
Click to expand...

nope - :? Ive received lots of others to the same address so dont understand it

Ill PM a different address :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT

grasmere said:


> Baldino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> 
> No mate - sent another pm , can you try email again ta :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Replied, let me know if you haven't received it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope - :? Ive received lots of others to the same address so dont understand it
> Ill PM a different address :wink:
Click to expand...

success Baldino 

email replied to . . .


----------



## IC_HOTT

Had to do a slight design mod due to some consoles having an AUX button/socket on top of the console to the rear 
of the drinks holder.


----------



## Tom_a_377

Hi Ian, I would be interested in this armrest also. How do I go about ordering/payment on one? Have you got any idea on timescale?

Thanks, Tom.


----------



## IC_HOTT

Tom_a_377 said:


> Hi Ian, I would be interested in this armrest also. How do I go about ordering/payment on one? Have you got any idea on timescale?
> 
> Thanks, Tom.


Hi Tom, doing the above requests over next week, so not too long. Just need to know your current armrest colour code (see earlier in thread) and if you have an AUX socket on top of the console - or not !


----------



## Tom_a_377

Hi Ian, Thanks for reply, code is 25D and no aux! Thanks


----------



## IC_HOTT

...


----------



## maxamus007

Met grasmere today to pick up the armrest and i have to say im very impressed.
The shortened versions are brilliant.

The fit into the cupholders is nice and tight- there is no rocking or nudging. They are very snug!
Like i said before, this finishes off the interior beautifully and is in keeping with the OEM look. Spot on paintwork, spot on base, spot on in every respect.

Driving back home from Harrogate (which i have to say is a beautiful place!) to Stockton (journey of around 50miles) the armrest didn't step out of place and i found myself resting my arm on it nicely. Perfect height too boot! Very very impressed.
Hides money and junk in the cup holders too 

Many thanks for doing this grasmere. 10/10 from me for your efforts. Nice little mods too your car aswell 8) 
All round nice chap.

Will upload some pics tomorrow.


----------



## senwar

Max - what are the shorter versions?


----------



## maxamus007

senwar said:


> Max - what are the shorter versions?


Shorter bases for people with AUX ports


----------



## senwar

maxamus007 said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Max - what are the shorter versions?
> 
> 
> 
> Shorter bases for people with AUX ports
Click to expand...

Ah right, cheers


----------



## maxamus007

Pics:


----------



## MachineGun

Looks great - wouldn't know it was not OEM.


----------



## IC_HOTT

maxamus007 said:


> Met grasmere today to pick up the armrest and i have to say im very impressed.
> The shortened versions are brilliant.
> Many thanks for doing this grasmere. 10/10 from me for your efforts. Nice little mods too your car aswell 8)
> All round nice chap. Will upload some pics tomorrow.


cheers mate, nice to meet up. Hope you get the satnav done and your choice of exhaust. 8)


----------



## jezzerboo

Mine arrived this morning.
Just the ticket, many thanks.


----------



## Tom_a_377

Hi Ian, just to let you know I can't PM as yet (being new to the site - this is quite annoying!) so if you need to contact me please email me [email protected]

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## IC_HOTT

jezzerboo said:


> Mine arrived this morning.
> Just the ticket, many thanks.


youre welcome jezzerboo, glad you like it. Its been a tricky detailed project but enjoyed it.


----------



## maxamus007

grasmere,

is it now time to do a cover for the phone prep


----------



## wja96

I'd like the option of thicker bases that bolt together to give a custom height.

I have to say, I was GOBSMACKED when I got mine in the post. It's a genuinely professionally put together piece of kit. A much better value proposition than the TT-Armrest unit.


----------



## Tom_a_377

Got mine today, very pleased! Just the right height and looks spot on. Thanks v much Ian!


----------



## IC_HOTT

maxamus007 said:


> grasmere, is it now time to do a cover for the phone prep


think your right max - mine just collects dust and a devil to clean out - will investigate shortly.



wja96 said:


> I'd like the option of thicker bases that bolt together to give a custom height. I have to say, I was GOBSMACKED when I got mine in the post. It's a genuinely professionally put together piece of kit. A much better value proposition than the TT-Armrest unit.


Thanks wja96, much appreciated. Ill give the adjustability some thought whilst trying to keep the clean lines :wink:



Tom_a_377 said:


> Got mine today, very pleased! Just the right height and looks spot on. Thanks v much Ian!


Glad you like it Tom, cheers mate.


----------



## Boom

Just picked mine up from the post office

A great piece of kit, well designed, matches very well, and.... well...... just does the job brilliantly.

I've had my TTS for 3 months now, and in that period my left hand/arm has spent most of its time in the passenger seat. No more!! It now sits comfortably at the perfect height, and makes for a much better driving experience. Money well spent and a great product/solution.

Highly recommended.

Thanks Ian!


----------



## senwar

Another thumbs up from me.

Mine arrived today, absolutely top notch quality. Thanks Ian, top man.


----------



## Baldino

Mine also came today, quality armrest mate, cheers


----------



## IC_HOTT

Boom said:


> Just picked mine up from the post office, A great piece of kit, well designed, matches very well, and.... well...... just does the job brilliantly. I've had my TTS for 3 months now, and in that period my left hand/arm has spent most of its time in the passenger seat. No more!! It now sits comfortably at the perfect height, and makes for a much better driving experience. Money well spent and a great product/solution. Highly recommended. Thanks Ian!





senwar said:


> Another thumbs up from me.
> Mine arrived today, absolutely top notch quality. Thanks Ian, top man.





Baldino said:


> Mine also came today, quality armrest mate, cheers


Thanks guys, glad you like them. A lot of time went into them, more than I initially imagined and just pleased to share a solution between us.


----------



## Keo

Very pleased with mine Ian, many thanks again


----------



## madmark

Excellent Armrest Ian!


----------



## maxamus007

Wow. That looks fab in that interior!
Just blends in and is not intrusive.

PS. That handbrakes on viagra :lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT

madmark said:


> Excellent Armrest Ian!


thanks Mark, I see what maxamus means, got to say wow myself, looks brilliant with your interior,

Thanks to all for trusting in me and sharing what we all thought was a good idea.
Ive seen the alternative 'ironing board' version but seems too low to actually rest your arm on, so Im glad these are appreciated.


----------



## Nyxx

When I saw the photos of this mod I thought it was to high, but after seeing talking to Ian at Audi in the park and having a good look at his, I said to him "I want one".

Looks even better than photos IRL.
Will PM you will my arm rest details soon Ian. Fantastic job mate.


----------



## Spaceman10

2nd that Ian

Very good mate

Will be looking to get one very soon

Phil


----------



## coltonskilly

Very nice, how do I get one.


----------



## IC_HOTT

coltonskilly said:


> Very nice, how do I get one.


check this thread from the beginning :wink: and let me know the full details on the label under your handbrake armrest
and also whether you have an aux socket on top of the console to rear of drinks holder


----------



## coltonskilly

Thanks Ian I will be in touch


----------



## jont122

Hello

Would love to purchase one, But will have to wait for my new car to be delivered next week. Then I can check to find the interior colour code!

Regards


----------



## IC_HOTT

jont122 said:


> Hello, Would love to purchase one, But will have to wait for my new car to be delivered next week. Then I can check to find the interior colour code! , Regards


They are individually made jont122 so get in touch when you are ready, :wink:


----------



## jont122

Hello

Would it be possible to have this arm rest with a large pad that can be used for both front seat occupants. Like the Forge armrest.

As my otherhalf keep moaning when I have to use the handbreak!! as it moves her arm?

Regards


----------



## Piker Mark

I'm clearly alone with my thoughts, but I don't like that at all. A bit too 'Halfords' for my liking :?


----------



## Jace

I do miss the arm rest from the A5.


----------



## wja96

Piker Mark said:


> I'm clearly alone with my thoughts, but I don't like that at all. A bit too 'Halfords' for my liking :?


I'm going to assume you've not actually handled or used one of these?

They are a very simple idea, beautifully executed. They're hand made and the contact points are all genuine Audi. It doesn't give or creak like the TT Armrest one (which I also have). The plinth appears to be CNC machined from nylon billet and then painted in the same paint Audi use on the plastics and because the armrest is genuine Audi you can change the top pad if you change upholstery in your next car. It fits VERY snugly into the cup holders and it's very comfy in use. It's actually quite Bauhaus in concept.


----------



## El Gropo

Im looking for one of these arm rests, but, as a new user, need to 'participate more' before I can pm you Ian. I hope this is deemed sufficient participation...


----------



## El Gropo

Still unable to send you a pm Ian, the code under my armrest is ETU-HU 29/08 8J0 864 209 25D, hope you can make me an arm rest!


----------



## Hodgster

nah...this is the one........that one looks like an after thought.

So......

First pic taken at 10:49 and first pic of it installed at 11:02 - is that the quickest??

First bit is the hardest but there is a bit of plastic that moves to let you insert something (in my case a teaspoon) to click out and remove the plastic plate pictured below....see also a bit of damage, but on the removed plate not the remaining surround.

























A bit of fiddling to disconnect the wires, easily reconnected, 4 screws later and hey presto!!










































Initial impression is it is a bit flimsy, it moves quite alot if you put some weight on it. It's fine for driving position though.

I am also a bit peaved I got one WITHOUT the pivot covers with the holes (a la MK1 air vents) as pictured on the website. It was also a bit battered......I thought maybe it was a final prototype......but once installed it's all good and looks the part.

Has anyone else had theirs and did it have the holes?

H


----------



## wja96

I've had one of those for about 2 years. Soon it will start to creak. Then you'll notice the marks in the handbrake cover and you'll realise it's actually pretty flimsy. It's massively overpriced and not that good.


----------



## Hodgster

wja96 said:


> I've had one of those for about 2 years. Soon it will start to creak. Then you'll notice the marks in the handbrake cover and you'll realise it's actually pretty flimsy. It's massively overpriced and not that good.


I disagree, if you lean on it so it flexes then you are in for trouble, I would have thought that was obvious. I lean at the back where it's solid and I find it works just fine.

The mounting position dictates it's flexibility and it's way better than a couple of sausages behind the handbrake.


----------



## wja96

Hodgster said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had one of those for about 2 years. Soon it will start to creak. Then you'll notice the marks in the handbrake cover and you'll realise it's actually pretty flimsy. It's massively overpriced and not that good.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, if you lean on it so it flexes then you are in for trouble, I would have thought that was obvious. I lean at the back where it's solid and I find it works just fine.
> 
> The mounting position dictates it's flexibility and it's way better than a couple of sausages behind the handbrake.
Click to expand...

I think we're going to have to disagree on this. I would query why they made it that long if you can't lean on it? And I suspect that if it won't take the weight of my supported torso on it, it's patently not up to the job. It's an ARMREST - if you can't lean on it, what good is it? The truth is it's overpriced pants.


----------



## El Gropo

...looks good though...


----------



## thez19

Having not yet tried one out yet, I really cant speculate on its actual strength, but I agree as well that $500 for a damn armrest is REALLY pushing it.. I figured a while back that if there was a group buy where the price came down to around $350 shipped, MAYBE i would go for it. Otherwise it just doesnt seem anywhere near worth it to me. I know the car is not meant as an A8 with LOADS of comfort and luxury options, I knew that when I bought it, sure I didnt like the fact that there was no armrest and all my previous cars had them, but then again, its a drivers car, technically you should have both hands on the wheel at all times yada yada. Id say half the time I buy into that, the other half I still wish I had my armrest, yet another thing I miss about my bmw 135i, had the armrest and is was adjustable and strong. However, for that price? I can live with not having one.


----------



## Hodgster

wja96 said:


> Hodgster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had one of those for about 2 years. Soon it will start to creak. Then you'll notice the marks in the handbrake cover and you'll realise it's actually pretty flimsy. It's massively overpriced and not that good.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, if you lean on it so it flexes then you are in for trouble, I would have thought that was obvious. I lean at the back where it's solid and I find it works just fine.
> 
> The mounting position dictates it's flexibility and it's way better than a couple of sausages behind the handbrake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we're going to have to disagree on this. I would query why they made it that long if you can't lean on it? And I suspect that if it won't take the weight of my supported torso on it, it's patently not up to the job. It's an ARMREST - if you can't lean on it, what good is it? The truth is it's overpriced pants.
Click to expand...

I agree to disagree, it's subjective. It bugged me so much it NOT being there that I just had to have one. I like mine. It's slightly flimsy, but I like it.

Still reckon it's better than the sausages......


----------



## jont122

. Hello

Fitted mine this week.

I like it . Yes the handbrake is slightly more difficult to get at.

But seems good to me.............................much more comfortable to rest arm on know.

Regards


----------



## MasterFrost

Hi,
Are you still producing these as I am very interested as just bought TTS and bugging me not having an arm rest.

Also did you look into the phone cradle cover as that is another area that is quite unsitely.

I do hope you are still producing them as looks like a quality product and I can't find any that look as good.

Thanks
Craig


----------



## MasterFrost

I received a PM from someone with an armrest for sale but being new to site I don't have access to view your items for sale!

Is there another way to see are they advertised elsewhere.

I am very interested but as I say being newbie I don't get access.

Hopefully you read this like my previous post you PM'd me about.

Thanks

Craig


----------



## jeules0

MasterFrost said:


> I received a PM from someone with an armrest for sale but being new to site I don't have access to view your items for sale!
> 
> Is there another way to see are they advertised elsewhere.
> 
> I am very interested but as I say being newbie I don't get access.
> 
> Hopefully you read this like my previous post you PM'd me about.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Craig


Hi, Craig

Surprised you can't access the For Sale section as you appear to be a TTOC member, which unless I'm mistaken, should permit access all areas.

Regarding the armrest, keep checking eBay as well, as I got mine on there earlier this year.
Chris


----------



## brittan

MasterFrost said:


> I received a PM from someone with an armrest for sale but being new to site I don't have access to view your items for sale!
> 
> Is there another way to see are they advertised elsewhere.
> 
> I am very interested but as I say being newbie I don't get access.
> 
> Hopefully you read this like my previous post you PM'd me about.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Craig


Post in this thread viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444 to get your PM/marketplace access activated.


----------



## dan20v

Hi Ian,

My Girlfriend recently purchased an 09 TTS and i would love to get her one of your armrests.
I don't have enough posts to PM you yet, but i see you also live in Harrogate.

could we arrange a way of sorting out a possible purchase?

Thanks

Dan.


----------



## dan20v

@ Walt,
I can't PM you back as i don't have enough posts yet.
I am very interested, do you know how i can check what colour interior we have? also what colour is the stitching on your armrest, and how come it's unused?

Thanks
Dan.


----------



## npuk

Grasmere are you still making these?

Thanks.


----------



## AJHazell

yea, i'd be interested if these are still being made?? have tried to message... but don't seem to be able to! would you be able to email me instead? [email protected], will sent one back with the interior code

Thanks
Adam


----------



## IC_HOTT

Hi guys
Apologies for being out of touch - no other reason than personal health issues where I was in a bad place - feeling different now and been following threads last couple of weeks getting back into the fold with a new amplified edition.

Re armrests - yes ill be doing these - had a very good response to them but am looking at a quicker construction as they have been extremely labour intensive so watch this space please .....


----------



## wellhouse

grasmere said:


> Hi guys
> Apologies for being out of touch - no other reason than personal health issues where I was in a bad place - feeling different now and been following threads last couple of weeks getting back into the fold with a new amplified edition.
> 
> Re armrests - yes ill be doing these - had a very good response to them but am looking at a quicker construction as they have been extremely labour intensive so watch this space please .....


also interested in this, cheers


----------



## IC_HOTT

Cheers, ill post update as soon as I can . . .


----------



## moro anis

Sorry to see you've been unwell. Hope you're feeling a lot better now and long may it continue.


----------



## IC_HOTT

moro anis said:


> Sorry to see you've been unwell. Hope you're feeling a lot better now and long may it continue.


Appreciated, didn't want to air in public but felt an explanation was valid ;-)


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS

Here is also interested in this...


----------



## Mech33

Count me in, too!


----------



## Mikeymike

Just bought a new TT, last week (had a 2010 A5). Love it but need an armrest! Would definitely buy one.

Any news when they might be available?

Regards
Mike


----------



## j888gac

I would be interested in this also if you could let me know thanks


----------



## IC_HOTT

Yes - very shortly, thanks, will pm accordingly


----------



## IC_HOTT

Will also PM previous enquirers but info needed is as follows:

1. Arm rest code for your TT, remove current armrest on handbrake , firm pull up and read code eg XBP or 25D etc, there are various so needs to be accurate.

2. If you have an AUX socket on TOP of the console to rear of drinks holder


----------



## wellhouse

grasmere said:


> Will also PM previous enquirers but info needed is as follows:
> 
> 1. Arm rest code for your TT, remove current armrest on handbrake , firm pull up and read code eg XBP or 25D etc, there are various so needs to be accurate.
> 
> 2. If you have an AUX socket on TOP of the console to rear of drinks holder


hi Ian - earlier in the post you were saying that the design or maybe it was the method of production is changing, have you got any pics of the new model or is it essentially the same? Cheers.


----------



## Mikeymike

Hi Ian,

I don't seem to be able to reply to your PM (as I am a newly registered member).

If you PM with your email address I'll contact you there.

However the code from under the handbrake armrest, on a white sticker reads:

ETU-HU-D093A 8J0 864 209 WED

I do not have an AUX connector.

Mike


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS

How the armrest pull out? I mean where is the part number?


----------



## npuk

Just pull it off, its held in by two clips. Sticker is on the underside of the handbrake armrest cover.


----------



## IC_HOTT

wellhouse said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi Ian - earlier in the post you were saying that the design or maybe it was the method of production is changing, have you got any pics of the new model or is it essentially the same? Cheers.
Click to expand...

Essentially the same, I was looking into carbon wrapping and carbon dipping and not given up yet but currently the finish involves around 10, yes 10, coats of paint


----------



## IC_HOTT

Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> How the armrest pull out? I mean where is the part number?


Yes a very firm pull and up it comes, and easily replaced, just need the last 3 of the code, eg WED, XBP, 25D are some examples


----------



## El Gropo

I'm interested Grasmere, site still not allowing me to send pm's though!!


----------



## El Gropo

Very frustrating


----------



## IC_HOTT

El Gropo said:


> Very frustrating


Can you receive a pm ?


----------



## IC_HOTT

Next two hand made and ready to go


----------



## Ridgmont61

Grasmere

Can you please remind me how much these cost.

Thanks


----------



## IC_HOTT

Ridgmont61 said:


> Grasmere, Can you please remind me how much these cost. Thanks


You have PM thanks


----------



## tristan2

Can you send me a pm as well please


----------



## Lyons

And me, for the base excluding the leather bit.

How does it attach?


----------



## IC_HOTT

Lyons said:


> And me, for the base excluding the leather bit.
> 
> How does it attach?


Well that's where the enormous amount of time has gone - into the construction and invisible attachment and security 

Pm me with any questions please , ta :wink:


----------



## Lyons

So if I just order the base, can I attach the top leather part myself or is that part of the construction process?


----------



## Ridgmont61

grasmere said:


> Ridgmont61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grasmere, Can you please remind me how much these cost. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You have PM thanks
Click to expand...

I remember some time ago there was discussion surrounding the Aux In - I always have a cable connected to the Aux In - Can I just confirm that this is possible with the arm rest in place.

Thanks


----------



## York_TT

Hi, the armrest looks great. The code under the leather pad on my car is 25D. Would you be able to send me a PM with details of cost etc and when you would have one available? I'm based in York, so can easily get over to Harrogate to collect.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## IC_HOTT

Lyons said:


> So if I just order the base, can I attach the top leather part myself or is that part of the construction process?


Apologies for delay, been away,
You can attach it yourself, I'll include the fittings with the base, PM me with any queries


----------



## IC_HOTT

Ridgmont61 said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgmont61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grasmere, Can you please remind me how much these cost. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You have PM thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember some time ago there was discussion surrounding the Aux In - I always have a cable connected to the Aux In - Can I just confirm that this is possible with the arm rest in place. Thanks
Click to expand...

Again, apologies for delay, been away.

Yes there is no problem with having the aux in. The issue was whether the socket was ON TOP of the console or simply in the rear rectangular tray. If it was on top then I need to make with a shorter base, that's all.


----------



## dele

I'd be looking to get one, had one as an afterthought in my golf and I use it all the time now! Except you could store things in there too which was handy


----------



## IC_HOTT

dele said:


> I'd be looking to get one, Except you could store things in there too which was handy


You can with this one, perfect for hiding bits in the drinks holders . . . :wink:


----------



## York_TT

Hi Ian

Thanks for the PM. Would you be able to PM me again (as I can't reply as yet due to me being a new member on the forum) and provide some contact details?

Many thanks

Chris


----------



## IC_HOTT

York_TT said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> Thanks for the PM. Would you be able to PM me again (as I can't reply as yet due to me being a new member on the forum) and provide some contact details? Many thanks Chris


You have PM chris


----------



## Jobow

Hi I'm new here just purchased my first tt  but desperately missing my armrest [smiley=bigcry.gif] ! Are these still available and how much


----------



## IC_HOTT

Jobow said:


> Hi I'm new here just purchased my first tt  but desperately missing my armrest [smiley=bigcry.gif] ! Are these still available and how much


You have a PM :wink:


----------



## maTT87

Purchased my TT on Saturday, and yet again im missing an arm rest. Ive been thinking of making something for years now after having several company cars with no arm rest corsa, ibiza, leon, focus and now TT. On each of them there has been a cup holder in very similar places, ive been transferring my trusty coffee flask from each of them which offers perfect support as an arm rest, although it does slightly spoil the TT's interior (wasnt bothered about the other cars)

seems someone beat me to it a few years ago.

How much to buy? Im still a forum newb so PM is still disabled...

cheers


----------



## Jobow

Hi Ian thanks for the quick reply....yes I definately want to order one, please PM me details and turn around time  x


----------



## IC_HOTT

maTT87 said:


> Purchased my TT on Saturday, and yet again im missing an arm rest. How much to buy? Im still a forum newb so PM is still disabled... cheers


You can't send PM yet but you can receive, PM sent :wink:


----------



## Jobow

Jobow said:


> Hi Ian thanks for the quick reply....yes I definately want to order one, please PM me details and turn around time  x


Hi Ian emal sent 
code 25D and there is a connector for phone cradle I think but not one connected so not sure?
Jo


----------



## IC_HOTT

Jobow said:


> Jobow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ian thanks for the quick reply....yes I definately want to order one, please PM me details and turn around time  x
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ian emal sent
> code 25D and there is a connector for phone cradle I think but not one connected so not sure?
> Jo
Click to expand...

At Jo, that's ok, the problem area is when a big square aux socket is on top behind the drinks holders, you have email :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT

madmark said:


> Excellent Armrest Ian!


Been asked for pictures so Quoting Marks post to show how well it looks in his TT.


----------



## York_TT

I just wanted to add a couple of pics of the new armrest installed in my car. It looks and feels fantastic.

Thanks again Ian


----------



## Jobow

grasmere said:


> Jobow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ian thanks for the quick reply....yes I definately want to order one, please PM me details and turn around time  x
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ian emal sent
> code 25D and there is a connector for phone cradle I think but not one connected so not sure?
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At Jo, that's ok, the problem area is when a big square aux socket is on top behind the drinks holders, you have email :wink:
Click to expand...

Hi Ian received my armrest today, it's great I love it, highly recommend and worth every penny!!

Thanks again )))))


----------



## IC_HOTT

Your welcome Chris and Jo, very much appreciate your comments,, it makes all the effort worthwhile. 8)


----------



## Ridgmont61

Ian

If I were to order one of these (i am very tempted!) Ian how long would it take to arrive?

Thanks


----------



## IC_HOTT

Ridgmont61 said:


> Ian, if I were to order one of these (i am very tempted!) Ian how long would it take to arrive?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, depends on your armrest needed as i order direct from local audi dealer, from a couple of days to just over a week !
What's your code (see earlier in topic) of handbrake pad ?


----------



## Ridgmont61

Code is 25D. Thanks


----------



## IC_HOTT

Ridgmont61 said:


> Code is 25D. Thanks


You have PM


----------



## glospete

Ian has come up trumps again! My interior has the Titanium light grey so I asked him if he could match that colour for the support section. And he managed to do it perfectly and it looks absolutely stunning. You are a real star Ian and thanks so much for the great workmanship, attention to detail and excellent service. The TT looks even better inside than it did, and the arm rest is a perfect height.


----------



## IC_HOTT

Thanks Peter, glad you like it and it fits in really good, also hides the drinks holder for coins etc . . . 8)


----------



## riano

Can you PM me with a price please? thanks


----------



## IC_HOTT

riano said:


> Can you PM me with a price please? thanks


You got it. . . .


----------



## riano

Another satisfied customer, great piece of work, looks brilliant and I already feel I'd be lost without it after 1 days use - thanks Ian


----------



## jimojameso

PM'd grasmere


----------



## jimojameso

Received mine yesterday and very pleased with it. Good quality product and great service from Ian. Thanks again


----------



## IC_HOTT

jimojameso said:


> Received mine yesterday and very pleased with it. Good quality product and great service from Ian. Thanks again


Thanks James, you're welcome, glad you like it :wink:


----------



## Kempy72

Sorry to bother you Grasmere, just wondering if your still supplying the armrests?

Cheers


----------



## DapperDon360

I'm very interested in a armrest can I please have details on how to purchase. Cheers


----------



## eastwood1875

I'm interested in an arm rest too - let me know when you get chance.

Daz


----------



## Senna916

Would love to get price & availability too please.
End of code on my handbrake armrest is 209 YUM (black leather, red stitching)
Many thanks, Steve


----------



## peter555

And me please


----------



## TT20TDI

Yes i would be interested in a price please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy Muller

Hi, did anyone have any joy in finding an armrest? I too am after one.

Thanks.


----------



## spike

I got one from classifieds last week


----------



## wja96

Always worth checking the classifieds


----------



## Bigz

Hi all,

I can see this has been a popular topic.....I too am very interested in an armrest, but I don't think I have access to the classifieds yet.....what's the threshold of posts you have to hit before you are granted (assuming that's the way)?

Thanks,

Bigz


----------



## Bigz

Grasmere....if you could kindly pm me details also about price of armrest. Thanks.


----------



## senwar

Sorry for putting this in here (hope its OK) but as my beloved Mk2 goes next week I will be selling a used but excellent condition armrest expertly made by grasmere. Same as the one on page 10 of riano's - I have the black/alcantara interior so it has the contrast stitching. Happy to provide pics if needs be.

Was going to PM grasmere to check was OK me posting this but he's not been on the forum since November. I'll be putting it in the for sale section but thought I'd offer it via this first. Anyone interested, let me know.


----------



## wellhouse

senwar said:


> Sorry for putting this in here (hope its OK) but as my beloved Mk2 goes next week I will be selling a used but excellent condition armrest expertly made by grasmere. Same as the one on page 10 of riano's - I have the black/alcantara interior so it has the contrast stitching. Happy to provide pics if needs be.
> 
> Was going to PM grasmere to check was OK me posting this but he's not been on the forum since November. I'll be putting it in the for sale section but thought I'd offer it via this first. Anyone interested, let me know.


pm incoming


----------



## glospete

Does anyone know what's happened to Ian as I know he wasn't well for part of 2013 and I hope he's OK?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## senwar

senwar said:


> Sorry for putting this in here (hope its OK) but as my beloved Mk2 goes next week I will be selling a used but excellent condition armrest expertly made by grasmere. Same as the one on page 10 of riano's - I have the black/alcantara interior so it has the contrast stitching. Happy to provide pics if needs be.
> 
> Was going to PM grasmere to check was OK me posting this but he's not been on the forum since November. I'll be putting it in the for sale section but thought I'd offer it via this first. Anyone interested, let me know.


Just to say, this is now on hold pending collection.


----------



## senwar

glospete said:


> Does anyone know what's happened to Ian as I know he wasn't well for part of 2013 and I hope he's OK?


Haven't really used the forum much for a while until the last week. Hope all is OK too.


----------



## jasonyyf

This is exactly what I'm looking for, my TTS is also red/black seat.
May I know how to get it?
I can't find any instruction on previous/begining thread.


----------



## riano

I've got a grasmere armrest for sale if anyone is looking......pics in the for sale thread and its as good as new......


----------



## Freebooter

Hi Riano

Sorry, I find I am not able to see the for sale section yet. Is the armrest black, please, and will it fit a 2013 Mk2? If yes, how much is it?

Many thanks


----------



## Freebooter

Thanks Riano for the PM. Sorry, apparently I have yet to qualify for the marketplace and ability to send pm.

Yes please. Would you mind PM'ing me an email so I can get in touch please?

Many thanks


----------



## auditt

Just bought my first mk2 TT. Had it a week and now desperate for the armrest.

Are these armrests still available or does anyone have one for sale?

If Grasmere is not making them anymore, maybe some photos or instructions on how we could make our similar Grasmere inspired armrest would be good.

Steve


----------



## Templar

There are armrests for sale in at the TT Shop online, not leather like the grasmere type. It's an Osir design.


----------



## Keo

Good Afternoon owners,

I have recently sold my TT and have for sale one of the centre arm rests that have occasionally been available through this forum......it has a black leather pad to match the one fitted to the hand brake and is in very good condition.

Make me a reasonable offer if [email protected]

Cheers

Keo


----------



## Cage911

Email sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st3v3

pm me a price on this please G?

Thanks


----------



## Templar

http://www.osirusa.com/images/640/TTM2-ARMREST-04.JPG

Osir variant


----------



## jon99

Keo said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Good Afternoon owners,
> 
> I have recently sold my TT and have for sale one of the centre arm rests that have occasionally been available through this forum......it has a black leather pad to match the one fitted to the hand brake and is in very good condition.
> 
> Make me a reasonable offer if [email protected]
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Keo


Hi does anyone know if these are available from anyone and what the dimensions are?


----------



## rajanm1

http://www.woodcompany.com/shop_ec_eng. ... ry=4743167

Ordered from here and it's great quality once it's firmly held in place.


----------



## P2DJX

rajanm1 said:


> http://www.woodcompany.com/shop_ec_eng.htm#!/Armrest-with-storage-for-Audi-TT-from-2006/p/17748036/category=4743167
> 
> Ordered from here and it's great quality once it's firmly held in place.


Not for me Im afraid, looks like Blue Peter DIY.


----------



## rajanm1

P2DJX said:


> rajanm1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.woodcompany.com/shop_ec_eng.htm#!/Armrest-with-storage-for-Audi-TT-from-2006/p/17748036/category=4743167
> 
> Ordered from here and it's great quality once it's firmly held in place.
> 
> 
> 
> Not for me Im afraid, looks like Blue Peter DIY.
Click to expand...

Haha it's actually really good quality and blends in well, I'm very happy with mine  
I've had to tell people it wasn't actually part of the car and it also has extra storage space which is great


----------



## Blaylock1988

rajanm1 said:


> http://www.woodcompany.com/shop_ec_eng.htm#!/Armrest-with-storage-for-Audi-TT-from-2006/p/17748036/category=4743167
> 
> Ordered from here and it's great quality once it's firmly held in place.


I really like that except from the install video it looks to be permanently screwed in, and I don't want to lose the only two cup holders in the car. I also wish they had Magma Red leather available.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon99

IC_HOTT said:


> riano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you PM me with a price please? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You got it. . . .
Click to expand...

Hi Ian are you still making these and if so could you PM me with a price please?
I cant PM as am too new here but I assume I can reply to you

Thanks


----------



## IC_HOTT

jon99 said:


> IC_HOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you PM me with a price please? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You got it. . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ian are you still making these and if so could you PM me with a price please?
> I cant PM as am too new here but I assume I can reply to you
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hi Jon, see other thread, sorry but too time consuming, it was a great project at the time.


----------



## Se6

I managed to pick up one of your arm rests in the classifieds area when I first got my TTS, I couldn't imagine not having it now! Perfect height and it's right there where there should have been one as standard.


----------



## jon99

Se6 said:


> I managed to pick up one of your arm rests in the classifieds area when I first got my TTS, I couldn't imagine not having it now! Perfect height and it's right there where there should have been one as standard.


I was thinking to look there but I cant get in as am a newbie
I'll have to pay the fiver!


----------



## simno44

Just received one of these MK2 Armrest from Mad Mark.

£80 all in and it is absolutely perfect. Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon99

simno44 said:


> Just received one of these MK2 Armrest from Mad Mark.
> 
> £80 all in and it is absolutely perfect. Thank you!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi was this a one off or can you link to where I can get one and a photo?


----------



## simno44

jon99 said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received one of these MK2 Armrest from Mad Mark.
> 
> £80 all in and it is absolutely perfect. Thank you!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi was this a one off or can you link to where I can get one and a photo?
Click to expand...

Hi. Loads of photos in this thread. 
And mine was being sold by Mad Mark who I assume received his from the original build when they were created and made.

I only had to keep my ear to the ground for a few weeks until or became available at £80. Witch considering how perfect it is! And that I can sell it on when no longer needed for a similar price is not bad at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notintop

Hi Ian
Just bought a TTS roadster and would like one of your armrests, can you contact me on here or do you need email, cheers


----------



## Templar

Notintop said:


> Hi Ian
> Just bought a TTS roadster and would like one of your armrests, can you contact me on here or do you need email, cheers


Please see earlier threads..Ian is no longer making them, keep an eye out in the classifieds section ;-)


----------



## Notintop

Ok mate, yeah seen that now, will keep a look out as suggested


----------



## buck-tt

Might have to look into one of these arm rests myself, think they're a good idea.


----------



## Boom

Don't know if anyone is still looking but I'll be selling my TTS shortly and I have one of these armrests which I'll be holding back. Black with red stitching if interested.

[Not trying to be biased but this was the single best accessory that I added to the TTS and added to driving comfort no end!]


----------



## bodben

Boom said:


> Don't know if anyone is still looking but I'll be selling my TTS shortly and I have one of these armrests which I'll be holding back. Black with red stitching if interested.
> 
> [Not trying to be biased but this was the single best accessory that I added to the TTS and added to driving comfort no end!]


PM'd You Boom


----------



## IC_HOTT

Mine is now for sale, £100 inc postage.

See thread
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=273563


----------



## Milwatch126

Anyone selling one of these.

Cheers,
Mic


----------

